# George Romero in Charlotte, NC Feb. 20-22.



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Just a heads up for any haunters in the NC area--George Romero will be in town for several events starting Friday, Feb. 20th. He'll be signing autographs and be present for screenings of some of his zombie movies with Q & A afterwards. He's even doing a "one on one' seminar on Sunday.
I'm going to the screening of the original "Night of the Living Dead" and Q & A on Friday night. Tickets for that are $20 general seating. If anybody wants to go and meet up that would be great!
For more information check out: American Zombie -- George A. Romero's Film Revolution .


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Have a great time Dave. Wish we could join you.


----------

